# ** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*HERE IS THE LINK TO OUR FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE 
SAVE THE DATE AND PASS IT ON 


https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760/

*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*ROLL CALL
*​














*DESTINATION CC
*
*BROWN PERSUASION CC *
*EXOTIC RIDER *
*WICKED RIDAZ*
*DEVOTION *
*LO LYSTICS *
*LOW CREATIONS *
*RELENTLESS *
*LUXURIOUS *
*TRAFFIC*
*JUST ROLLIN*
*BLVD KING*
*INDIVIDUALS*
*NOR CAL INC*
*SOLANOS FINEST *
*LOW CREATIONS*
*PADRINOS*
*FEARNONE*
*PREMACY*
*GOODTIMES*
*VEJITOS*
*NITE LIFE *
*COMPADRES*
*OLD ILLUSIONS *
*LAY M LOW*
*BLVD IMAGE *
*DUKES *
*RELENTLESS*
*MERCILESS*
*INC*
*USO*
*AZTECAS*
*EXCANDALO*
*CALI LIFE*
*CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES*


STREET LOW MAG WILL BE GEARED UP AND IN THE HOUSE ALSO 
*
*


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvoles to family first famillia,we send our upmost respectos to all of you in full blast.this is another must be there car show.sign us up you already know we in the casa gotto keep it pushing on the lowrider movement,raza,unity,hente,push,pull,strive.thats whats up.ssshhawwwwwww,rare and hard to find oldies,old school,old school funk,the rare oldies but goodies you know but by the artists you dont.destination car club y sacra califas c/r to all mi famillia family first.orole pues.....


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ITS GOING TO BE EVEN BETTER THAN LAST YEAR.WE GOT SOME SUPRISES UP OUR SLEEVES.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ICEE*63 said:


> ITS GOING TO BE EVEN BETTER THAN LAST YEAR.WE GOT SOME SUPRISES UP OUR SLEEVES.


:naughty::yes:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Hop?


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

GONNA B TIGHT CANT WAIT :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

uh huh!!!!!!!!! :drama:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:nicoderm:
I'LL BE THERE THIS YEAR.:thumbsup:
ALMOST READY!:banghead:


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

is there a 70's convertibles class?? hno::420:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WILL BE THERE.....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CONFIRMED YESTERDAY AT THE SOCIOS SHOW 
STREETLOW MAG WILL BE IN DA HOUSE WITH THERE STREETLOW HONEYS & LOWRIDER SCENE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :naughty:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Whoop Whoop


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

YOU CAN COUNT WICKED RIDAZ THERE I LIKE THE CAR SHOW LAST YEAR NICE TURN OUT.. I KNOW IT WILL ONLY GET BETTER. SEE U GUYS THERE


~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> *DESTINATION CC
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> YOU CAN COUNT WICKED RIDAZ THERE I LIKE THE CAR SHOW LAST YEAR NICE TURN OUT.. I KNOW IT WILL ONLY GET BETTER. SEE U GUYS THERE


RIGHT ON


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Hopefully my cutty will be ready for this... Cant wait!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

DEVOTION WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Sac70Drop said:


> is there a 70's convertibles class?? hno::420:


So we can make that class I think we over looked it 
But there has 2 be 3 to make a class 
so will add it


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

RAYSMONTE said:


> DEVOTION WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 488530


Right on will add tomorrow when get on my comp 
on my phone right now


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Count the Lo*Lystics homies in


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

LOW CREATIONS will be in the house!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


*ADDED 
*:thumbsup:*
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Hop?


SORRY NO HOP


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> So we can make that class I think we over looked it
> But there has 2 be 3 to make a class
> so will add it


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

RELENTLESS, COUNT US IN :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


*ADDED 
*:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

RELENTLESS C.C. said:


> RELENTLESS, COUNT US IN :thumbsup:


RIGHT ON AS SOON AS I GET MY POSTERS I WILL TAKE SOME TO THE SHOP 
:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

LuxuriouS will be there.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


*ADDED

*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

big john 66 said:


> LuxuriouS will be there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

TRAFFIC will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:biggrin:..YUP..CANT WAIT..


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

parrandero said:


> TRAFFIC will be there:thumbsup:


Thank you for your support...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :biggrin:..YUP..CANT WAIT..


It will be off the hook.....


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Just Rollin will be there!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Just Rollin will be there!


Right on..... :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


*ADDED
*:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

parrandero said:


> TRAFFIC will be there:thumbsup:





Charger_on_22's said:


> Just Rollin will be there!


RIGHT ON RIGHT ON
THANKS FELLAS 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :biggrin:..YUP..CANT WAIT..


WHOOP WHOOP 
:h5:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

its going down:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## fleetwoodwalt (Oct 20, 2010)

*DONT KNOW IF THE 3 WILL B READY!*:dunno:* BUT THE JEEP COMPASS WILL B THERE*:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

get ready for the get down......


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


*ADDED 
*:thumbsup:*
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Bivos 64 said:


> BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE.:thumbsup:


RIGHT ON 
HOMIE
:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodwalt (Oct 20, 2010)

*TO* THE TOP!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THANKS YOU GUYS FOR KEEPING UP ON THIS PAGE 
I BEEN WORKING MY ASS OFF AND HAVE REALLY NO TIME TO GET ON RIGHT NOW 
:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


~G STYLE 62~ said:


> THANKS YOU GUYS FOR KEEPING UP ON THIS PAGE
> I BEEN WORKING MY ASS OFF AND HAVE REALLY NO TIME TO GET ON RIGHT NOW
> :worship::thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INDIVIDUALS WILL BE THERE


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

*DESTINATION CC
*
*BROWN PERSUASION CC *
*EXOTIC RIDER *
*WICKED RIDAZ*
*DEVOTION *
*LO LYSTICS *
*LOW CREATIONS *
*RELENTLESS *
*LUXURIOUS *
*TRAFFIC*
*JUST ROLLIN*
*BLVD KINGS *
*INDIVIDUALS *



CE 707 said:


> INDIVIDUALS WILL BE THERE


Added 

Thanks for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL* Reply With Quote​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ADDED


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> INDIVIDUALS WILL BE THERE


RIGHT ON E 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Come out and support. Big Fish will be there filming and we are riding to William Land Park after the show is over.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

*Northern*California Impalas N' Caprices*

We'll be out there again, Nor*Cal INC


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

TTT FOR FAMILY FIRST CC SACRAMENTO!!!!:thumbsup: GONNA B A TIGHT SHOW


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

E=Sac70Drop;15714457]TTT FOR FAMILY FIRST CC SACRAMENTO!!!!:thumbsup: GONNA B A TIGHT SHOW[/QUOTE]

Thanks for ur support........


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> RIGHT ON E
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We'll be out there again, Nor*Cal INC


right onpp HOMIE I see u found are page .. lol i.. I will add your club later tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Sac70Drop said:


> TTT FOR FAMILY FIRST CC SACRAMENTO!!!!:thumbsup: GONNA B A TIGHT SHOW


Yes sir its going to b 1 BAD ASS GET DOWN 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

:werd: TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Vendor registration on August 12th 2012 At the Suzie Burger on 20th and P downtown sacramento..... I will be there 12-3 pm


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


*ADDED 
*:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvos to all the family first hente,we send our upmost respectos to all of you in full blast.you already know sign me up for my spot for vendor section.got all those rare y hard oldies but the goodies,those oldies that you know, by the artists that you dont.ssshhawwwww carnalitos thats right keep on pushing that strong line in our raza y lowrider movement in the capital city y sacramento califassss.con respectos in full soldado fashion alratos c/r y destination car club sacramento


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

DestinationCC said:


> qvos to all the family first hente,we send our upmost respectos to all of you in full blast.you already know sign me up for my spot for vendor section.got all those rare y hard oldies but the goodies,those oldies that you know, by the artists that you dont.ssshhawwwww carnalitos thats right keep on pushing that strong line in our raza y lowrider movement in the capital city y sacramento califassss.con respectos in full soldado fashion alratos c/r y destination car club sacramento


Thanks for your support we will be out on august 12 from 
12-3 @ Suzie burger on 20th & P doing vendor registration. 
You are more than welcome to come out and sign up. 
Thanks again for your support.


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

Sacramento kustoms
Open house & free car show
And bbq.*
Open to all cars*
This show supports lowriders and all kustom Cars. And all car clubs*
Friday night july 20th 5-pm-11pm

Bands food cars tattoos*

Down town sac
769 N.16th st.
Sacramento ca

Contact info @ 916-548-5649


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

RELENTLESS C.C. said:


> Sacramento kustoms
> Open house & free car show
> And bbq.*
> Open to all cars*
> ...


sounds coo we will try to make it out 
:thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 483443


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This sounds good....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> :worship:


I SEE U IN THE TOPIC CAN WE GET A CONFORMATION OF THE CLUB ROLLIN 
:nicoderm:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


:drama:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> INDIVIDUALS WILL BE THERE


:thumbsup:


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lookn foward to dis show an seen all the bicycles an all the cutlesses


----------



## chubz sf finest707 (May 8, 2012)

Solanos finest will b there


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

chubz sf finest707 said:


> Solanos finest will b there


RIGHT ON 
:thumbsup:
ADDED


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/336143-family-first-2nd-annual-show-n-shine.html


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

sac70drop will b in the house wit all the homiez........drippin wet


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT.......


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

To vendors that want to come out to our show. We are having a vendor registration August 12 from 12-3 pm. @ Suzie burgers on 28th & P in sacramento. If you can not make it please contact 916 284-8239. THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

TTMFT x


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

i'm gonna be here definately


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds good. Vendor booths?


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

To vendors that want to come out to our show. We are having a vendor registration August 12 from 12-3 pm. @ Suzie burgers on 28th & P in sacramento. If you can not make it please contact 916 284-8239. THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

the time is almost here.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

mabeg said:


> the time is almost here.... :thumbsup:


 Im waiting patiently,:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Bivos 64 said:


> Im waiting patiently,:thumbsup:


Right on


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXS WILL BE THERE


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

qvos loved ones,we send our upmost respectos,honory,to all the family first famillia in full strive.c/r soldado fashion you already know.shawwwww two in a half weeks in the wake up.get ready sacra another one of the must go to events,gotto be there or be square carnalitos lets do it big.orole pues....


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

T T T cant wait for this show


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Trying to get most of this









Into This









Before This


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

RIGHT ON HOMIES 
:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

whos going to be the bike judge


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

I think we were hoping you could do it again. Since you did it for us last year?


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

ttt 4 family first gun b off the chain again thiz year...... shine up those lolo's hit them whitewallz and support family first c.c sacramento!!!!:420:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

mabeg said:


> I think we were hoping you could do it again. Since you did it for us last year?


yes ill do it again bro


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> yes ill do it again bro


Thanks Bro..... u bringing ur bike too?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> yes ill do it again bro


bro you did a realy good job last year :happysad::roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> bro you did a realy good job last year :happysad::roflmao:


lol with ur help


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

mabeg said:


> Thanks Bro..... u bringing ur bike too?


not sure yet getting updates on it for vegas but ill bring the clown bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> lol with ur help


I didnt do anything lol


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Trying to get most of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha better stay off the computer then!!


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

10 days to go...........


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

SixDeuce said:


> 10 days to go...........


Yup its almost here.......


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for coming out to the city homies. We will see you next week.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

og flip from frisco said:


> Thanks for coming out to the city homies. We will see you next week.


NO PROBLEM WE HAD A GREAT TIME!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

7 more days...... :biggrin:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

mabeg said:


> *6* more days...... :biggrin:


*TTT*


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

TTT ALMOST HERE!!!!:420:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

VIEJITOS Sacramento will be in the house


----------



## big budda (May 31, 2011)

premacy c.c. will be in the house to repersent.''ghetto blues'' will always show love for sac town car clubs cant wait i didnt get my ride done soon enough last show but im ready now.yall fell me.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Right on fellas thanks for the support......


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Time is Ticking


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

5 days left..... :biggrin: :banghead: :run:

We Dedicate this year show to Anthony "OSO" Jordan


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

GOODTIMES 530 WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Any cruising afterwards?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Good ?


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

watt up famm's.three days in the wake up.time to shine brother's.thats right keep on pushing sacramento califassssss shawwwwww.c/r mucho respecto's for all the lowrider raza.unity,family first famillia.


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT
See you guys Sunday


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

THANKS YOU GUYS FOR THE SUPPORT AN ALSO JUST GOT WORD MAJESTICS SAN FERNANDO CHAPTER IS COMING THRU!


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

*Padrinos cc will be in the house!*




mabeg said:


> *DESTINATION CC
> *
> *BROWN PERSUASION CC *
> *EXOTIC RIDER *
> ...


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

ADD FEARNONE TO THE LIST:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

ICEE*63 said:


> THANKS YOU GUYS FOR THE SUPPORT AN ALSO JUST GOT WORD MAJESTICS SAN FERNANDO CHAPTER IS COMING THRU!


 DAMMMMMM IS SUNDAY ALLMOST HERE, SOMEONE WAKE ME UP SUNDAY MORNIN IM GOING TO SLEEP TILL THEN


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: see everybody there....:wave:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

*Just hours away from Showtime *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

RIGHT ON SHOW IS GOING TO B OFF THE HOOK


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SixDeuce said:


> *Just hours away from Showtime *


:nicoderm:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

how we want morning traffic to come in for set up 
show cars and vendors 
pass it on thanks


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

right on homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


:h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5:
IF I FORGOT ANYONE THAT CALLED ME MY BAD


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

PICKED UP THE TROPHYS AND PLAQUES YESTERDAY WE READY 
( 6 FT BEST SHOW // 4FT MOST MEMBERS & FURTHEST DISTANCE )


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

It will be a good show


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::h5::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *ROLL CALL
> *​
> 
> 
> ...


:drama::h5::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

HOMIES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> HOMIES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> View attachment 534368


Ready


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

It's almost show time......


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOWKOS DOWN TO ROLL !!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

LETHAL LOWS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

It's show time......


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

mabeg said:


> It's show time......


 Yup Yup Yup it is see you there holmie


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Last one to post this morning and first one this evening, Jus wanna Thank Family First for an awsome show once again, had a great time cant wait for next year jus gets better.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Any pictures?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## kilwar (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome show!

A lot more pictures from the show can be found here http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.361313507276000.82974.141253925948627&type=1


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

OSO REALLY DOES HAVE A REAL BIG FAMILY!

THANKS FOR THE GOOD TIME...



AND THIS.........
2ND PLACE MUSCLE CARS


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Best of show


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

Good Show, more pics will be on theINCforum.com soon.
































Hard Core Cruiser - Bacardi 151 & Roth Customs - Reaper


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Fuck I missed a good show


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I'M WORK ON THE VIDEO IN THE MORNING, SHOULD BE UP BY TUESDAY


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Fuck I missed a good show


LET ME GUESS?:shh:

"TOP FLIGHT":facepalm:
I HOPE YOU DIDN'T FORGET YOUR FLASHLIGHT!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

I JUST WANT TO TAKE THIS TIME AN THANK ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS FOR THERE SUPPORT ON MAKING OUR SHOW SUCH AN SUCCESS.NEVER NEW IT WOULD BE THAT BIG THANK YOU AGAIN.AN ALSO WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY CLUB MEMBERS FAMILIES AN FRIENDS FOR ALL THERE HARD WORK.AN THE JUDGES THAT WE HIRED OUT I KNOW IT WAS ALOT OF WORK. WE TRIED TO MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY NOW WE KNOW WHAT TO DO NEXT YEAR.BUT THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

good time like always rich !
thanks to your familia for the help!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

NO PROBLEM JOSE. WE REALLY APPRECIATE YOU GUYS MAKING THE DRIVE OUT.I KNOW YOU GUYS HAD A COUPLE CAR PROBLEMS IM GLAD YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE.AN GLAD YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_hey homies we had a great time felt good to fly again its been awile since i been out much love from LETHAL LOWS _


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Good show Family First way to hold it down!!! Luxurious Nor Cal had a good time.


----------



## big budda (May 31, 2011)

one of the best shows i been to this year had a great time i know what it takes to put on a show like that good job family first. much love from premacyc.c.


----------



## jonmcpherson (Aug 22, 2008)

All we keep hearing about is such a great show....where is the negativity....lol.....seriously though, this was a great show...lots of nice cars....lots of good people....and lots of hard work....first show i have been to in a long time that there were not problems at....thank you Family First and all the people that went to the show and made this happen... looks like next year your going to have to expand further to the other side since this year grew so much that you were out of room.... congrats to the club....to all the winners.... and thank you to all the participants that brought thier rides out for us all to enjoy...looking foward seeing some of you in woodland....and then god willing, next year as the season starts over.....you are all what makes my trip from Red Bluff to Sac worth while every year.....


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

missed a good one:yessad:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Bivos 64 said:


>


Orale, what's up robert


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

I just would like to think all my club brothers for putting together what I think was the show of the year. Proud to be a part of this. Also much thanks to all the clubs that came out in number to support the show. Solo riders as well. Just wait tell next year


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Good show....we had a koo time.....:thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

Socios saint Louis had good time thank you family first :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ CC..HAD A FIRME TIME ..GOOD SHOW FAMILY FIRST.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THANK YOU ALL FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT ALL CLUBS SOLO RIDERS WE COULDN'T HAVE MADE THIS 1 OF THE BADDEST SHOWS WITH OUT EVERYONE THIS IS NO ONE MAN GET DOWN THIS TAKES ALL OF US ....
ALSO WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL MY CLUB MEMBERS AND THERE FAMILYS FOR EVERYONES HELP TO MAKE THIS SHOW HAPPEN ..WAY TO GO 
AND IF U MISSED LAST & THIS YEARS SHOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS NEXT YEARS CAUSE WE ONLY GETTING BETTER AND BIGGER ..WORKING ON TRYING TO HAVE IT IN THE BACK OF PLAZA ..


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sinful Pleasures CC had a great time


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

want to thank richi and the whole FAMILY FIRST c.c for the good hospitality and for putting on a good show:h5:way to go guys:worship:


----------



## Sac70Drop (Mar 25, 2012)

i just want to say 1 luv to family first cc sacramento 4 another off the hook show again this year myself and my family had a blast the spot was packed with cars u guys put it down for all us sac riders!!!! cant wait 4 next year :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I would like to say thank you for everything family first you guys put on a great show


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

exotic rider said:


>


nice pixs homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


Coo as video.......


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> nice pixs homie.:thumbsup:


HAD FUN YOU SHOULD OF CAME THRU..:420: YOU MISSED A GOOD ONE


----------



## Gatornation (Jun 9, 2012)

FAMILY FIRST C.C. CAR SHOW WAS BIGGER & BETTER THAN EVER! LOTS OF LOLO'S & LOTS OF COO JENTE! MY DAUGHTER (DAEJAH) SHOWED HER BIKE & WE BOTH HAD A GOOD TIME! THANKS TO THE HOMEBOY WHO FLIM HER & HER BIKE! SHES ON THE YOUTUBE VIDEO! "SHES ALL HAPPY! " SEE YA NEXT YR.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for there support & pics & 
That's 1 bad ass video HOMIE 
Thanks 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

exotic rider said:


> HAD FUN YOU SHOULD OF CAME THRU..:420: YOU MISSED A GOOD ONE


yeah i heard my homie was out ther with his mustang, i was gonna go but there just isnt enough hours in the day for me. lol.next time ill roll up n chill.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

ricardo labrador said:


> yeah i heard my homie was out ther with his mustang, i was gonna go but there just isnt enough hours in the day for me. lol.next time ill roll up n chill.


:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

great show heeelllllaaaa cars!!!!!! next year you guys are gonna need a bigger spot. Good job FAMILY FIRST. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

ANOTHER GOOD SHOW HOMIES,GRACIAS FROM SOLANOS FINEST :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

On behalf of Brown Persuasion CC we would like to thank family first for having us..we enjoyed it..


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

YOU NO LAY M LOW HAD A BALL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR uffin:


----------



## Ronito (Dec 29, 2011)

No pics of Lowrider cuttin rug?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE TAKIN PICS, AND ONLY 4 POST UP A FEW....COMMON PEOPLE GET WITH IT.....LOL

LOOKS LIKE IM GONNA HAVE TO DO IT THEN.........


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST.................


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Coo


----------



## real68chevy (May 21, 2007)

hey just want to give family first big props that was a nice so keep it up


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

koo pics...brandon as alway catching the moment.....thanks bro...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

[h=2]MEMORIAL CARWASH Saturday, September 8th 2012 LAY M LOW CC MEMBER[/h] _







Memorial Carwash for David Barnett aka Cologne Man... a Fallen True Rider on 8/30/12_ Memorial car wash for David Barnett aka Cologne Man a true rider fallen on 8/30/2012
Saturday, September 8th 2012

Where: Quality Tires n Wheels
2537 Waterloo Rd
Stockton Ca. 
Time: 10 am until sun goes down for David.

Please come out and show your support in his family's time of need.

Your Support and Donations will be greatly appreciated.​


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

were is the video of me hoppin as i left the show lol


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

lethalsdaname said:


> were is the video of me hoppin as i left the show lol


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!:dunno:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

exotic rider said:


> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!:dunno:


here u go hatin there was some kat out who video'd it hater


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

lethalsdaname said:


> here u go hatin there was some kat out who video'd it hater







YOU ALWAYS SHINING WHEN I'M AROUND!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

exotic rider said:


> YOU ALWAYS SHINING WHEN I'M AROUND!


LMFAO! WHAT UP CARL YOU GOT LEE GOOD. SUP BRUCE LEE ROY ITS EURO CLIP VIC! I CANT WAIT TO MOVE BACK TO THE BAY OR MAYBE EVEN SAC YALL LOOK LIKE YOU BE HAVING FUN UP THERE.. PEACE!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

I QUESS IT DIDN'T HAPPEN////


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

http://youtu.be/Usb3EeYsS-s there ya go


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

ugh hugh .......... LOOOKING GOOD .....................


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:
THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THE PICS I NO IT IS VERY TIME CONSUMING PUTTING THEM ON THIS SITE 
WHEN EVER I GET A FEW HRS I WILL ADD ALL THE ONES I HAVE


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

got about 400 more photos put another 100 or so up tomorrow 
:thumbsup:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> got about 400 more photos put another 100 or so up tomorrow
> :thumbsup:


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> got about 400 more photos put another 100 or so up tomorrow
> :thumbsup:


Firme pics homie


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

way to get down ray with them pics :thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice photos bro


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PICS RAYMOND THEY CAME OUT GOOOD!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

NICE PIC'S HOMIE 
THANKS FOR SHARRING .....:thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

View attachment 543325


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE FOR THE 2013 SHOW ON 
*SEPTEMBER 1ST 2013
SAME PLACE SAME GET DOWN 
HOPE TO SE YOU ALL THERE 
NEW FLYER COMING SOON 
*:thumbsup:*
*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YOU KNOW WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE..:nicoderm:....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump..


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:qvos to all my loved ones con respectos in full my brothers as always.destination famillia sacramento califassss....


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

*Looking forward to the show getting down...*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------

